Ask HN: Software from the 90's that was ahead of its time? - philippnagel
======
chollida1
Well you didn't really add any context here.

Do you want to see open source software or just software in general?

If its the latter then I'd put a vote in for the Island ECN.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Island_ECN](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Island_ECN)

The Nasdaq bought them in 2002 and they became the basis for their technology
stack. It's where we got lovable names for apis like ITCH and OUCH. They were
doing things like distributed computing back before it was cool.

------
ljsocal
Lotus Agenda

